# Fox Shox Podium X



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone run the Fox Shox Podium X Utility Shocks on their Brutes? If so, what are the performance gains over the stock shocks? These are supposed to be adjustable and tailor made to the rider and their specific machine. A guy at Fox says that they're "night and day" over the stock ones but I'd rather hear that from end users/people that actually have them.










http://www.foxracingshox.com <------ Follow that link to the ATV section in order to read up on this thing.

Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know about fox, but someone here was running Elka's... Suppose to be night/day difference. Should be for what they cost!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i imagine any aftermarket shock like that will show dramatic improvement over the stock spring sticks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Considering a set for mine. For any serious trail rider, the upgraded shock is a must. Balance, cornering, ride and control are key issues that these and other shock upgrades address. I ride with a guy with high-end Elkas and let me tell you, his is almost impossible to keep up with on rough trails. "Night and Day" difference between mine and his 09 Brute. His does sit lower, but that's part of it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they just cost so dang much though!


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I have a sportbike that I always wanted to upgrade the rear shock since new because of the poor roads up here. Never did. Biggest mistake I made. I bought it in 2006 new and get beat up on it every ride. If you don't need the extra ground clearance for mud etc. on the Brute and stick to the trails, it will be the best ( and the most expensive ) mod you can do to the quad. ( besides a new engine ) 


Lots of upgraded things on the quad, engine, tires, paint, snorkels, whatever they are, help out only a part of the time. Every turn of the tire you will be getting your money's worth on the trail with new shocks.


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

I run Elka stage 3 shocks all the way around on one of my Brutes and it's a completely different animal in the way it corners and lands after catching air. I ordered a pair of Fox Podiums for the rear of my other Brute to go with the YZF450 Yamaha piggyback shocks I have on the front (which by the way are a reasonably priced alternative but they lift the front end an inch and a bit)
It's a chunk of money for sure but after a few rides I think anybody would be able to justify what they spent.......it's that good!


----------

